# Bird needs home....................



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I recieved the following e-mails from a man that needs to place a pigeon. I'm just going to post the e-mails and if anyone is interested, I'll put you in touch with him. Sounds like he's trying to right by the bird, but if he can't find a home, don't know what will happen.
PS: The ROANOKE is in Virginia.

Read below............
E-mail #1
Hello

I have what appears to be a fancy pigeon that I found about 1 1/2 years
ago. My wife had contacted several groups but we were unable to track
down the bands. My kids have enjoyed caring for the pigeon and learned
a lot but the novelty (for us who are not pigeon folks) has warn off. 
The pigeon has been healthy and is fairly personable and tame. I am
looking for a new home for this bird and wonder if you can help me out. 
We live in Roanoke and are looking for someone who will appreciate and
care for the bird. If you know of anyone in your organization who would
like another pigeon, please let me know as we would love to donate our
bird.

E-mail #2
Renee,

Thanks for your reply. So far I have had trouble getting an interested
party. I don't know much about pigeons but I will tell you what I can. 
The bird is what in the cattle world they might call red in color on the
body with white on the wings and tail. We have kept her (?sex) in a
large kennel that I converted into a bit of a cage with roosting. She
has been primarily indoors, although in the spring/summer/fall she has
been out on a deck. Currently she has been moved to our garage.

I started looking for leads on a new home about a month ago but have
pretty much run into a trail of websites and email addresses - friendly
when I got responses but most of the leads have been in the D.C. or
tidewater area. I just happend upon your group in Martinsville area and
thought I would try you guys. We have had a pet sitter for when we
travel but unfortunately for us she has gone off to college. For us,
the interest of having a pigeon has waned and it has become more of a
burden as we don't really have a vested interest in pigeons but know
there has to be someone out there who would appreciate the bird we have.

As to what we will do if we don't find a home, I'm not quite sure. 
Unfortunately, we have an extended trip planned for the end of the month
and really need a solution before then. In our initial outreach to get
information on the bird, we were essentially told that it did not sound
like a racing/homing pigeon and that if we let it loose it would likely
die. I have a family member with a farm and a chicken as well as a
pheasant coop and have thought about bording her there when we go later
this month.

If you are willing to post my email address, that is fine. I could send
a picture if that would be helpful - honestly, we haven't really taken
any but I could take one and forward if that would be beneficial.

Again, thanks for your help and interest.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I forgot.........I did ask him to send me a pic. If he does, I'll post it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Renee,

A picture would be helpful .. also the man's e-mail addy. 

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here is his e-mail address. I"ll post a pic if I get one. 


[email protected]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Attached are a couple of pics of this bird. Not sure what kind it is??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cutie, looks like my Rollers, only in red, mine are black and white.

I am not local, but if they can't find a home close by, I'll be happy to take it.
.
Treesa


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Treesa,

I got an e-mail from Chris this morning along with the pics. He said someone from CA had gotten touch with him and was willing to help him ship the bird. I'm going to try to make find out what happens with this bird since I was the one he initially contacted. I feel somewhat responsible.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm glad someone has offered it a home.

Treesa


----------



## Robby (Sep 1, 2003)

*show flight*

Hi The pic of the pigeon u have there is a red teiger show flight


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Folks,

I currently have this pij and have posted its band info w/911 pigeon alert group to see if original owner can be located. It's overall in good conditon although w/mites and canker. It is a pretty friendly bird and overall tame. We'll see if there are any replies on it from the post I made.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi fp, most of the time I forget to look at this forum but I'm glad I did because this was interesting. It was like reading a book that had a good ending when I read that you were the person in CA to get it. Wonder how long it has had canker. maggie


----------

